# Does this look like a good deal?



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

This is older but may still be available. Waiting for a response. 

Table Saw - 3 phase, 10"

I don't know the Unisaws well enough to judge. And I don't know about the fence. 

What questions should I ask if it's still available?


thanks


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

If you can get it for 5oo $ will be a great deal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charlie

You can buy 3 Phase table saws for peanuts because no one wants them or to say they can't use them most big shops don't buy used 3 phase table saws the norm..more money to get them put in place than just buying a new one,at one time we would take a truck load of them to the scrap yard and sale them for scrap steel. 

You can also find the static phase converter in the scrap yard cheap.
220 volt only with the Phase-O-Matic static phase converter.
Just a note the phase converters fall down all the time that why you see so many in the junk yards they work very hard and suck up the elec. power big time.
===
===



reikimaster said:


> This is older but may still be available. Waiting for a response.
> 
> Table Saw - 3 phase, 10"
> 
> ...


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I think I have to be realistic.  The base alone for a unisaw probably weighs as much as an entire contractor saw. I'd never be able to get it back to my workshop.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like Bobjr says, why are you even _considering_ a 3 phase m/c?! Do you have 3ph power where you are? From your earlier comment about an earlier existence as a millwright, you're probably more than capable of converting it, but why would you want to?
That's like buying a DUKW for commuting...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

reikimaster said:


> This is older but may still be available. Waiting for a response.
> 
> Table Saw - 3 phase, 10"
> 
> ...


Considering that a new Delta is about $3K and Grizzly table saws start at about $1300, I'd say it's not a bad deal if everything works.

Keep in mind that with the phase converter, your 3HP motor will only deliver about 2HP and if it burns out, you'll have to replace it (for about $140+), or replace the motor (for about $300). Replacing the motor will bring it to $1000, which is still not bad for a Delta Unisaw.

Also, it's a right tilt but lots of people have them (new Delta Unisaws are now all left tilt). The fence looks like a Delta (not a Beismeyer) but they work well.

Bottom line, if all is in good working condition, I think it's a good deal. I'd buy it.

On the other hand, you could get a lot of brand new contractor saw for $700 (or less).


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

DaninVan said:


> Like Bobjr says, why are you even _considering_ a 3 phase m/c?! Do you have 3ph power where you are? From your earlier comment about an earlier existence as a millwright, you're probably more than capable of converting it, but why would you want to?
> That's like buying a DUKW for commuting...


It comes with the phase converter .... but seriously, I don't think I could get it back to my shop. I think I need to be looking at contractor type saws. 

Anyone want to give me a crash course in Delta 10" contractor saws. There are several of them available nearby. One has a Vega Pro fence. I'm guessing that i'd still be looking at table-mounted trunnions in those. Not that they're necessarily a bad thing.

A brand new Steel City 35990 is still under consideration, but the ones with cast iron wings won't be in until the middle of next month. I could get the one with stamped steel wings for $599 locally. 

Still combing craigs list though. There's a Jet JWTS 10CW2-LFR, but he wants $600 for it and that seems kinda high. I can get a new Steel City 35990CS for that much. And the Steel City has cabinet mounted trunnions.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't discount a BT3000/3100 either. One of the better tablsaws Ryobi made and very accurate. I had one starting out and it was a dang good tablesaw , kinda wish I had kept it as a backup saw since it had a sliding miter table built in. There's a whole forum dedicated to it call bt3central.com that has a lot to say about it and depending on where you are they have been seen for less than $150 in good condition or even the older Ridgid 3650 is a great saw for what you can get for $200-350 nowadays.As far as the Delta's stay away from any that are not belt driven as those that are direct drive usually have crappy motors like the 36-600.There are plenty of good used tablesaws on the market nowadays so be choosy if thats the route your gonna take and look around a lot, driving 150 miles roundtrip is not unusual for a decent saw in good to excellent condition, just my 2 cents
Tommy


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

*How about this one?*

Delta 10" contractors table saw

Kinda higher price range for a used saw, but .... too much?

It's about an hour and a half drive one way. Excalibur fence? 
Actually a bit bigger than I was after in terms of size of table area, but nobody seems to give exact model numbers when they list these. It's always just "Delta 10" contractor saw"


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you buy it and you don't have 3 phase power in your shop you will be faced with buying a new motor and these run $400-500, or you can buy a phase converter module for about $300 to make the existing motor work on single phase home power, or you could buy a rotary phase converter for about $500 to make 3 phase power for it, or you could try to get your power company to install 3 phase power into your home shop so you can run it. This last choice will likely be very expensive, if you can even get the power company to do it. Most power companies won't provide 3 phase power in residential areas.

This is why 3 phase machines sell for so little. Most homeowners can't use them without significant additional expense. If the selling price is low enough to justify the additional work and cost, then it may be worth getting.

Now you have to decide if this saw is a good enough deal to be worth doing one of these modifications after you get it. In my opinion, there are many used single phase Unisaws in the world and you will find a good one if you are willing to wait. I bought a 1983 Unisaw for $700 that had a 50" Unifence and a single phase 3 hp motor and it was in near perfect condition. I cleaned it up, installed new belts, and it has been running fine for 4 years now. I couldn't want a better saw.

A contractors saw is a bit lighter and has a smaller motor than a Unisaw. I found on of these for my son. The motor that they come with is designed to be a 1 1/2 hp when connected to 120 volt power (to run on a 15 amp circuit), but it becomes a 2 hp motor if you switch it over and run it from 240 volt power. While they aren't a Unisaw in design, have the motor hanging out the back, and have no base cabinet, they can do precision work and are great for home shops. However, dust collection on them tends to be difficult due to the open bottom and back of the cabinet. The bottom can be closed but the back is difficult because of the belt connection to the motor and the need for it to move as you tilt the blade. The trunions are mounted to the table, so they can be tough to get right, but this is usually a one time adjustment. The original fence isn't bad, but one of the available upgrades can be better. I prefer a fence that is T-Square in design where it only attaches in the front. Unifence and Biesmeyer are a few of these and these are available from Delta. There are others too, but I'm not familiar with them.

I've owned a Ryobi BT3000 and while they are one of the best products that Ryobi has produced, I don't feel that they are anywhere near as rugged or have the quality and precision that you get from a Delta Contractors saw or a Unisaw. Stay away from brush type motor driven saws. They don't live for very long and have poor resale value. Look for a saw that is belt driven from an induction type motor.

Good luck in your search.

Charley


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

A 1 1/2 HP motor is STILL a 1 1/2 Hp motor on 240V! The current it draws is half as much as on 120V. Thus the voltage loss is lower for same size wire. But it does NOT gain HP!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

IMHO -- at over $500 for a used saw, I would seriously look at a new contractors saw.

I have the General 50-185 and love it. New it was about $600 ten years ago or so.

There are plenty of alternatives (Contractor, Hybrid) to consider. While we would all love a Delta Unisaw or Jet Xacta, or such, but for me atleast not likely. I would rather have a new saw which I can set up and rely on.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

So far.... looking at the used market locally (as far as 125 miles out) things aren't looking so great. I don't have months to wait. Looking for contractor saws, they all seem to come on craigslist at around $400 or higher. Primarily Delta contractor saws. 

If I had to go out today and get a saw I'd probably go pick up the Steel City 35990 with the stamped steel wings. Local place has 2 in stock. They also have the granite one for only $50 more, but I'm a little leary of the granite. I envision the ends of the miter slots chipping out. I like the IDEA of the stone top, but I question the durability. 

I've also been reading everything I can find on the 35990 and frankly there are people having issues with that one too. Several can't get the wings to align. A couple had the inserts that are used to align the wings pop off. Welds popped. Another one could not tension the belt as it didn't have enough travel to tighten it. He had to go buy a smaller belt. 

I guess I'm a bit gun-shy after my bad experience with the Ridgid. I would be kinda ticked off if I bought ANOTHER saw (different saw from a different place) and had to take it apart and return it AGAIN.

But right now at this moment, that Steel City 35990 is still the most likely alternative I have. ($599). I leave for Florida March 9th and won't be back until around the 23rd. Local place has some of the 35990c (cast iron wings) scheduled to come in around mid-March. I have SOME time, but not a lot. I need to start cutting no LATER than my return from Florida. It would be nice to get everything set up before I leave.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

!Duplicate post


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> A 1 1/2 HP motor is STILL a 1 1/2 Hp motor on 240V! The current it draws is half as much as on 120V. Thus the voltage loss is lower for same size wire. But it does NOT gain HP!


That's true with most dual voltage motors, but not true with the original motor that comes with a Delta Contractor Saw. It is a specially designed motor that puts out 1 1/2 hp on 120 volts so it can be used on standard 15 amp house wiring without tripping the breaker. If you switch it over for 240 volts it becomes a full 2 hp motor. Since running it on 240 volts would likely only be available in the shop and on a dedicated circuit. See the photo attached and look at the hp rating on it. This is the label on my son's Delta 34-444 Contractor Saw motor. 

Charley


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> That's true with most dual voltage motors, but not true with the original motor that comes with a Delta Contractor Saw. It is a specially designed motor that puts out 1 1/2 hp on 120 volts so it can be used on standard 15 amp house wiring without tripping the breaker. If you switch it over for 240 volts it becomes a full 2 hp motor. Since running it on 240 volts would likely only be available in the shop and on a dedicated circuit. See the photo attached and look at the hp rating on it. This is the label on my son's Delta 34-444 Contractor Saw motor.
> 
> Charley


 Hi Charley

What you have there is not a dual voltage motor presay. What you have are two separate motor winding with one for 1.5HP at 120 and one at 2hp for 240 volts. so it like two motors in one . Were as the typical dual voltage motors really only every see 120 volts across the winding. it just a mater of the winding's being configured in series or parallel in the motor box/pecker head. those motor never see anything other than 120 volt no mater how they are wired 120 or 240 volts. so your's is really a dual HP motor.


----------

